# Breeder suggestions/info on these breeders?



## dbodes39 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi! I've been researching breeders and have come across a few I was going to contact. We live in RI and are looking for a reputable breeder that does all the health testing. We have 2 children and a cat so temperament and socialization are very important (we are also first time dog owners). We are willing to travel, not concerned with color or sex and are willing to wait - just want to do our best to find a good match in breeder and puppy! JuboLee, Moorea, Quickstep and Renaissance were on our list of possibles. I was wondering if anyone had any personal experiences or information on them (or had alternate suggestions!) Thank you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dbodes39 said:


> Hi! I've been researching breeders and have come across a few I was going to contact. We live in RI and are looking for a reputable breeder that does all the health testing. We have 2 children and a cat so temperament and socialization are very important (we are also first time dog owners). We are willing to travel, not concerned with color or sex and are willing to wait - just want to do our best to find a good match in breeder and puppy! JuboLee, Moorea, Quickstep and Renaissance were on our list of possibles. I was wondering if anyone had any personal experiences or information on them (or had alternate suggestions!) Thank you!


Moorea is good. I haven't heard anything negative about Renaissance (though I don't know Renaissance personally). Neither Moorea nor Renaissance have puppies all that often, though so you might have a wait.

Pam Sowa, owner of Quickstep) is a good friend of mine. She breeds beautiful, good tempered, fully health tested dogs and is EXTREMELY detail oriented when it comes to raising the puppies. You won't find anyone who does a better job raising their puppies. She also shows most of her dogs, including several bred-by puppies, and does agility too. Pam has a large-ish litter right now. I don't know whether they are all spoken for or not, but this would be a good time to call her!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Karen knows Havanese! I'd take her recommendations if I were you!


----------

